# Front tire size for 1967 GTO



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

I would appreciate help from those of you experienced with GTOs. My question relates to the front wheel size on my 1967 GTO. I want to get Baer disc brakes all around and my rear tires are on 15-inch rims, but the front tires are on 14-inch rims. I have been told that disc brake kits will not fit on 14-inch wheels. Also, has anyone tried the AirRide Technology suspension system? I am thinking of getting that as well. Any input is appreciated.:confused


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

well i think u might what to measure the rotor and caliper and measure the back of ur wheels to see if there goin to clear,i dont tihnk they will.you might have to get bigger wheels


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

67/04gto said:


> well i think u might what to measure the rotor and caliper and measure the back of ur wheels to see if there goin to clear,i dont tihnk they will.you might have to get bigger wheels


Thanks. Looking into it..........:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Paul, Year One sells: 15 inch rallye wheels. or SBBC disc brake kits which I think will fit a 14x7 wheel. Check out the website, and give them a call. they are a good company to deal with. Eric


----------

